# New countertops, faceplates wont fit..



## Boddington (May 27, 2008)

Just got new counter tops and I have 2 outlets (1 light switch and 1 15Amp outlet)  that need the faceplate's cut to fit.
What is the best way to cut the faceplate to an electrical outlet?
Need to take about 1-1.5cm's off one side to have them fit into place
Thank in advance for your help
Cheers
B


----------



## JoeD (May 27, 2008)

Move the box so the face plate fits properly or notch the counter top to fit the plate properly. If you need to cut that much off you also won't be able to install the receptacle. The mounting screw will be under the counter edge.


----------



## triple D (May 31, 2008)

If the devices are not decora you can cut a huge amount off without problems. You need a chop saw, place a piece of wood across back of saw and set plate face down on saw. Cut slowly and wear eye protection. If you do not posses one, look for a house that is almost finished, there will be a carpenter on sight who will have a saw. If you ask nicely he will probably cut them for you, if you dont run into one of the (snobby ones) Good luck...


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2008)

I have also used my belt sander to take some off. Just do a little at a time or it will heat up and melt...and hurt.


----------



## TexasKid (Jun 20, 2008)

Those things are so cheap, I might draw a line on them and cut with a hack saw.


----------

